# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Отваливаются USB порты сзади (2,0 и 3,0)

## DoubleDragon

ASUS P8P67 (rev.3.0),i5-2500K,ОЗУ 2*4 Гб, GTX 570, БП:Corsair "TX650W", Windows7 64 bit
Сломалась мышь. Точнее как я потом выснил часть USB портов, которые на мамке (сзади)
http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=...eb5c661ab59f5b
Ниже видны свойства тех, что не работают. Причем мышь (и USB флехи) работают если втыкать в "морду" компьютера или если втыкать в планку, которая от мамкиных USB - у меня такая стоит/ В общем что на мамке закреплено - то не работает.
http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=...fc04391d11b2bf
А это "сведения"
http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=...442e90a63357d0
В общем я ставил дрова и родные от мамки для чипсета и USB 3.0, которые прям свежачок выкачал с сайта производителя, стаил Driver Pack Solution (он сам все постаил, я только согласился) и в итоге получал вот такую картину - все работает.
http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=...5e575472c1e8b1
Подробности:
http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=...537a9f9e9795d7
http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=...a030c605b58eb2
Я втыкал в овсе порты мышь и флешку - все работает. Но это до перезагрузки. после перзагрузки - смотри скрин №1. И тындец.
Самое непонятное:
Я не вижу файлов драйверов
http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=...a030c605b58eb2
папка драйверы ну почти пустая...
--
А до этого делалось на компе следующее:
1) продлил лицензию касперского (после перезагрузок все ыбло ОК)
2) ставил игрушки NFS RUN и The SIMS 3, но комп после перегружался.Это я экспериметнитровал с загрузочной USB флешкой для Linux Mint Росинка. Но это все с LIVE CD шло и не первый раз уже.
4) Из станностей зметил что активировалась PuntoSwitcher (она была неактивна у меня) и слетела учетка в Origin (используется для лицухи BF3)
--
Пока у меня действия такие:
1) Полная проверка компа на вирусы
2) делаю бэкап системы и ставлю винду с нуля. Если сразу повторяется - значит железо. Если не повторяется - значит софт. Восстанавливаю винду и ищу способы лечения
3) LIVE CD убунту работает с портами нормально.
Критика?

Склоняюсь в сторону софтовой проблеммы. Тем более что файлов в папке DRIVERS этих нет (см. скрины). И вообще я посмотрел эту папку на другом компе -там их дофига. Если копирнуть system32 с одного компа на другой - страшно? Кfкая-то хитрожопина все потерла, если не я сам в фазе лунатизма.

----------


## CAPMAT

Итак, вводная: USB мышь и клавиатура, при загрузке logon скрина windows 7 pro 64bit, со всеми апдейтами, без вирусов, – сходят с ума, а точнее, просто полностью отключаются и ни на что не реагируют…так происходит при подключении в любой USB порт.

 Итак, приступаем:
 1. \Windows\syswow64\ – удаляем файл mpfilt.sys
 2.  Regedit.exe – HKLM\system\currentcontrolset\services\mpfilt – удаляем ВСЮ папку mpfilt
 3. Повторяем процедуру для HKLM\system\controlset001\services\mpfilt и HKLM\system\controlset002\services\mpfilt
 4. Regedit.exe – HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Class\{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}  - удаляем Lowerfilters
 5. Повторяем для controlset001 и controlset002, по аналогии с пунктом 3
 6. Перезагружаем компьютер.

После проделанных процедур всё должно заработать!

----------


## DoubleDragon

Я конечно сейчас буду пробовать, но хочу заметить, что не во всех USB мышь сходит с ума. А только те, которые припаяны к мамке, а течто через колодки вынесены на корпус - все ОК. Это надо делать в обычном режиме или SAVE MOD (касперского надо отключать?)
А клавиатура ps2.
Но буду пробовать. Скажите, откуда эта инструкция? Точнее если это сработает, то кто создал "mpfilt.sys" и "ВСЮ папку mpfilt"
Это надо делать в обычном режиме или SAVE MOD (касперского надо отключать?)

----------


## DoubleDragon

1) файла  нет. в скрытых тоже смотрел.
2) есть такое
3) частично (нет mpfil в controlset001) а в controlset002 - есть
4) есть такое
5) я не понял что надо сделать. :(

----------


## DoubleDragon

1. \Windows\syswow64\ – удаляем файл mpfilt.sys
2. Regedit.exe – HKLM\system\currentcontrolset\services\mpfilt – удаляем ВСЮ папку mpfilt
3. Повторяем процедуру для HKLM\system\controlset001\services\mpfilt и HKLM\system\controlset002\services\mpfilt
4. Regedit.exe – HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000} - удаляем Lowerfilters
5. Повторяем для controlset001 и controlset002, по аналогии с пунктом 3
6. Перезагружаем компьютер.

По вышеприведеному методу прошел по этапно(кроме п.6). Правда некторых разделов не было и путей тоже. Но что было - то сделал.
Потом нактил дрова из Driver Pack, но все равно писалось в "Сведениях" что типа нет файла *.sys
После чего я закинулв папку эти файлы (три штуки, начинающиеся на usb) с другого компа, но с этого же дистрибутива. 
И когда указывал - Обновить драйвер, комп издавал звук дын, дын-дын (отклчение-включение устройства). Пропала инфа из "Сведения", что не удается найти файл, а появилось что устройсво работает нормально. 
Перегрузился и все работает.

----------

